# New Charvel Models for 2017



## curlyvice (Jan 17, 2017)

I found these pics over on TGP and it looks like we'll be getting a new Joe Duplantier sig (or two), some Pro Mod So-Cal Style 2's and a 7-string Style 2 with a tele headstock, amongst other things.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2017)

7 string Model 2s? Eh.
So it looks like Pro Mods still have the clunk heel, but can't see many closely. That red Model 2 with the Floyd has a sculpted neck joint. I guess the rack on the floor is all the USA stuff with "vintage" specs. So maybe they're doing another line or more sigs??


----------



## Aso (Jan 17, 2017)

I see no Satchel signature model. I figured they would be announcing one since he has been seen the last six months playing a Charvel.


----------



## curlyvice (Jan 17, 2017)

Yea the natural Style 2 to the right of the Demartini models also seems to have a sculpted heel. And the rack on the floor seems to be USA Select stuff.

In all honesty the square-heel never bothers me. My practice guitar is an American Standard Tele so I'm used to it by now.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 17, 2017)

Just checked the Charvel website and that 7 string tele is there already and in two colours black like the one pictured above and a Guthrie style natural finish but when you click the link it's broken.
http://www.charvel.com/guitars/?page=4


----------



## xzacx (Jan 17, 2017)

Other than the headstock I really like those 7 string Style 2s. I could see myself grabbing one of those.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2017)

So yeah, looks like the Pro Mod Model 2s might have the sculpted heels. Those ash ones are hot.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 17, 2017)

I like that lefty buried in the back!


----------



## aceinet (Jan 17, 2017)

The natural Ash model looks really nice. Wonder what the pickups are on the Duplantier Pro Mod?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 17, 2017)

Aso said:


> I see no Satchel signature model. I figured they would be announcing one since he has been seen the last six months playing a Charvel.



Is this is what I too immediately looked for.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 17, 2017)

There is what looks like a satin black Pro Mod 1 (next to the yellow san dimas pro mod), with red HSH pickups. I wonder what that is? Some sort of limited edition?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2017)

jl-austin said:


> There is what looks like a satin black Pro Mod 1 (next to the yellow san dimas pro mod), with red HSH pickups. I wonder what that is? Some sort of limited edition?



Limited edition Super Stock DK24






Interesting the Duplantier Pro Mod is listed at $827. Wonder if that's a typo?? The standard Pro Mods are between $1200-1300 list.


----------



## curlyvice (Jan 17, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Interesting the Duplantier Pro Mod is listed at $827. Wonder if that's a typo?? The standard Pro Mods are between $1200-1300 list.



It does have Duncan Designed pups, so the price could be accurate. I wonder if it has any other cost cutting hardware besides the pickups.

That would be a great axe for that price with a pickup upgrade.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 18, 2017)

Aso said:


> I see no Satchel signature model. I figured they would be announcing one since he has been seen the last six months playing a Charvel.



Yeah, that's a good catch. I'm very disappointed as well.


----------



## Zado (Jan 18, 2017)

Aso said:


> I see no Satchel signature model. I figured they would be announcing one since he has been seen the last six months playing a Charvel.



That's meh..


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 18, 2017)

You can get a charvel endorsement without getting a signature guitar. There's also the probability that Charvel knows how many of those Kramers sold.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jan 18, 2017)

Theres alot of black tuners there. Sheesh


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 18, 2017)

Skatecaster? Please, Charvel, we need the Skatecaster.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 18, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Limited edition Super Stock DK24


tasty


----------



## cardinal (Jan 18, 2017)

Style 2-7 is a head scratcher. Charvel's have 22 frets and block heels. Who was asking for a Tele with a Tele headstock but with 24 frets and what looks like a contoured heel? Anyone who wants those features probably isn't looking at Charvel and anyone looking at Charvel probably doesn't want those features.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 18, 2017)

The gojira sig is an import, duncan designed pu's
Some guiyars are already out
Still they have locking tuners
And no, no satchel model.


----------



## The 1 (Jan 18, 2017)

curlyvice said:


> It does have Duncan Designed pups, so the price could be accurate. I wonder if it has any other cost cutting hardware besides the pickups.
> 
> That would be a great axe for that price with a pickup upgrade.



Its also made of Nato which is a budget wood typically found in entry-level guitars. Still, I think it looks like a solid budget guitar and I'd consider one if I was in the market for another tele.

I like that they did away with the inlay on the pro-mod duplantier, it was my biggest gripe with the usa version, I just can't get over a glaring artist signature/decal.

Also, I would've preferred 22 frets on the style 2-7. IMO teles just look better with 22 frets.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 18, 2017)

Viginez said:


> tasty



It would be w/o that middle pickup.


----------



## narad (Jan 18, 2017)

+1 for tastiness with middle pickup...


----------



## jclogston (Jan 18, 2017)

Viginez said:


> tasty



if it had a maple board and no middle pickup, i would be soo happy...


----------



## electriceye (Jan 18, 2017)

jclogston said:


> if it had a maple board and no middle pickup, i would be soo happy...



or....a ROASTED maple board. *drool*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2017)

Nah, it's perfect as is. Blank ebony fretboard, H-S-H config... Perfect Superstrat. I even like the red. 

Also, the Joe D sig is going to be the unsung hero of NAMM.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 18, 2017)

These new Style 2 Pro Mods are crushing it. Everything I wanted in a Style 2 and got in my Sully 624T! Beautiful contours! 










Interesting jack placement.


----------



## jclogston (Jan 18, 2017)

feraledge said:


> These new Style 2 Pro Mods are crushing it. Everything I wanted in a Style 2 and got in my Sully 624T! Beautiful contours!



I would like to see how small the heel got? And if it applies to all the models?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 18, 2017)

Haha, shows how each of us is looking for different things. I see contours on a Tele body and think "ick. That's not how a Tele should be!"


----------



## feraledge (Jan 18, 2017)

jclogston said:


> I would like to see how small the heel got? And if it applies to all the models?



It's on the Super Stock and Model 2s. Wonder if they're blowing out the last of the Style 1s and So Cals before changing them over.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jan 18, 2017)

very interesting jack placement.


----------



## jclogston (Jan 18, 2017)

I kind of like the satin silver but why not black hardware?!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 19, 2017)

I know it is still early but does anyone know how much the Gojira Pro Mod is going to street for? I think this might just be my next purchase.


----------



## The 1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tristoner7 said:


> I know it is still early but does anyone know how much the Gojira Pro Mod is going to street for? I think this might just be my next purchase.



My guess would be somewhere around $600 based on the msrp of $827.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

If that price isn't a misprint, a $600 price tag is a must-get from me.

Actually just emailed Charvel about the price.


----------



## The 1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm really liking these Pro-Mod Style 2's. If I didn't have a Sully on order, I would've settled for one of these. I might still consider a Duplantier to mess around with if the price turns out to be $600.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 19, 2017)

The 1 said:


> My guess would be somewhere around $600 based on the msrp of $827.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If that price isn't a misprint, a $600 price tag is a must-get from me.
> 
> Actually just emailed Charvel about the price.



It is indeed 600 according to The Music Zoo. It's in the link below. Some cool specs on that for $600. 

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2017-new-charvel-artist-signature-and-limited-models

Joe Duplantier Signature San Dimas® Style 2 HH  $599.99

 Nato wood body
 Bolt-on nato neck with graphite reinforcement, oiled back finish and thumbwheel truss rod butt adjust
 12-16 compound radius ebony fingerboard with 22 jumbo frets
 Dual Duncan Designed HB-103 humbucking pickups
 Three-way toggle
 Charvel compound radius compensated bridge with anchored tailpiece
 Available in Satin White with black body binding, black hardware and a licensed Fender® Telecaster® headstock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

s_k_mullins said:


> It is indeed 600 according to The Music Zoo. It's in the link below. Some cool specs on that for $600.
> 
> https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2017-new-charvel-artist-signature-and-limited-models
> 
> ...



Life is beautiful.

Gonna be a close call between this, the new Jackson MF and the Schecter E-1...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 19, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Life is beautiful.
> 
> Gonna be a close call between this, the new Jackson MF and the Schecter E-2...



I'm digging the X-series MF-1. Cool specs on that one too for just $700. I'm really interested in his signature EMG pickups.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 19, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Limited edition Super Stock DK24



I love this. Reminds me of the Charvel USA Primer Scream model they did a while back. Will likely be a purchase for me this year.


----------



## gunch (Jan 19, 2017)

Did they get rid of all the Desolation models?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Did they get rid of all the Desolation models?



Pretty sure they ditched that line a year or two ago when the Pro Mod series returned full-time.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 19, 2017)

That style 2 has given me GAS like I haven't had in a while.


----------



## gunch (Jan 19, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure they ditched that line a year or two ago when the Pro Mod series returned full-time.



It was the only way to get a Skatecaster though, dang 

Can't say I'm too shocked though, the whole line concept was a decade too late


----------



## jclogston (Jan 19, 2017)

Can't tell from the pics, but do the style 2's have an elbow contour or are they like traditional teles. Also wondering how contoured the heel really is?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 19, 2017)

jclogston said:


> Can't tell from the pics, but do the style 2's have an elbow contour or are they like traditional teles. Also wondering how contoured the heel really is?



Elbow cut and significant on the heel from how it looks. Doesn't take much to make a big difference in feel there.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like a forearm/elbow contour to me. The heel looks similar to something Fender used to do. It's the typical block heel but the leading corner is rounded back a bit. Fender used sort of a cut-off neck plate with it. Looks like for Charvel they just ditched the neck plate. The block heel never bothered me, so I'm not the right person to say whether the contour really offered anything.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 20, 2017)

s_k_mullins said:


> It is indeed 600 according to The Music Zoo. It's in the link below. Some cool specs on that for $600.
> 
> https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2017-new-charvel-artist-signature-and-limited-models
> 
> ...



NATO? No wonder it's cheap.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 20, 2017)

electriceye said:


> NATO? No wonder it's cheap.



There's nothing about nato that makes it unsuitable for guitars. It's cheap because it grows in Indonesia and usually, the guitars are also made there.

Many "mahogany" Ibanez are actually nato.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 20, 2017)

I've never been a Tele fan, but there is something about this one that is speaking to me.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 20, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Limited edition Super Stock DK24







That needs a matching tele so bad.


----------



## Boojakki (Jan 21, 2017)

Viginez said:


> tasty



Oh yeah, so I just pre-ordered one (Super Stock DK24). 



sylcfh said:


> That needs a matching tele so bad.



Yes, exactly my thoughts!


----------



## BouhZik (Jan 21, 2017)

yes the super stock DK24 showed up on thomann at 968Euros, expected mid february. I'm waiting for the 7 strings style 2 with maple board to show up. 2017 will be a new guitar year for me


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 22, 2017)

This 7 string Style 2 has got me drooling


----------



## TGN (Jan 22, 2017)

Viginez said:


> tasty



Yes, really nice. Anyone know the price these will go for?

I also like the new Guthrie.


----------



## Carcaridon (Jan 22, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Interesting the Duplantier Pro Mod is listed at $827. Wonder if that's a typo?? The standard Pro Mods are between $1200-1300 list.



Really digging the look of this. Swapping out the pickups would make this a great guitar if the rest of the specs are right.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 22, 2017)

I just took a look at Charvel's site and it shows Guthrie's new models have an MSRP at least $1200 cheaper than the last models. That would be great to get these things below the $3k mark.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 23, 2017)

TGN said:


> Yes, really nice. Anyone know the price these will go for?


should be around 1000


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2017)

This is a custom shop deal, buuuut...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 26, 2017)

I typically like the different color back fill on ash more in theory than in practice, but that one is pretty damn stunning.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 26, 2017)

I can't trust that lighting and exposure.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 26, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> I can't trust that lighting and exposure.



It's black grain filler with white. I'm not sure what lighting effect you think there might be.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 26, 2017)

It's black paint over white paint. They don't roll it on, they spray it on, and then they sand it back. 

I'm not sure how white the white is, or how black the black is. There's a lot of over-exposure going on with the top and the pickups. The hipshot bridge definitely shouldn't be Cosmo Black, they don't make that color.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 26, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> It's black paint over white paint. They don't roll it on, they spray it on, and then they sand it back.
> 
> I'm not sure how white the white is, or how black the black is. There's a lot of over-exposure going on with the top and the pickups. The hipshot bridge definitely shouldn't be Cosmo Black, they don't make that color.



Sorry, it's black filled grain. I understand the process, but we're talking black and white, the bridge looks more matte black than cosmo to me. But photo trickery is for crazy tops and finishes, not really ash. I think this is pretty straight forward, but whatever.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 28, 2017)

Mad-Max said:


> This 7 string Style 2 has got me drooling


I wish they'll put some brown stain or any other color on it,don't like unpainted guitar.But really gasing a 7 string tele with maple board,considering the rosewood one.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 28, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> The hipshot bridge definitely shouldn't be Cosmo Black, they don't make that color.



Those might be titanium, not cosmo black.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jan 28, 2017)

dirtool said:


> I wish they'll put some brown stain or any other color on it,don't like unpainted guitar.But really gasing a 7 string tele with maple board,considering the rosewood one.



I think it's really nice personally, but I think if it were a Wine Red color, it would have me even more sold.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 29, 2017)

jl-austin said:


> Those might be titanium, not cosmo black.



It's definitely just normal black, but the lighting is funny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks like Jake might be getting a new sig model. He just got a prototype for a replica of his old blue Charvel.











Now all we need is the purple one and the modded Allan Holdsworth


----------



## AmpAnon (Feb 13, 2017)

I picked up my first Charvel last year and it's quickly become my #1 live guitar (small pic in avatar - 2016 Slime Green Pro Mod So-Cal). I just love how they play. WAY above their price range. 

Really interested in that 7 string Tele.. No other colors but natural finish?


----------



## NeglectedField (Feb 13, 2017)

If there could be some affordable Mexican version of the Jake E Lee sig that'd be ace...


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ That's a horrible freaking case they gave Jake. Basically hollow inside with bubble wrap for support...


----------



## metallifan3091 (Aug 24, 2017)

Anybody played the Joe DuPlantier Pro Mod series yet? I've been on a huge Gojira kick lately (by which I mean for like 6 months) and they really awfully good for the price but reviews are scarce.


----------



## lewis (Aug 24, 2017)

im going to make a bold statement here and its not even based on bias as I do NOT own a Charvel and have never even played one......
with that being said.
That is THE MOST attractive guitar lineup I think any company has ever put out. Every single one hanging in the OP is a stunner. There is not a bad or even average looking axe there.

Absolutely stunning list of Axes. Well done Charvel. Excellent job.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 24, 2017)

metallifan3091 said:


> Anybody played the Joe DuPlantier Pro Mod series yet? I've been on a huge Gojira kick lately (by which I mean for like 6 months) and they really awfully good for the price but reviews are scarce.



Here in the UK Total Guitar reviewed it and it's pretty much perfect in their eyes.....http://www.musicradar.com/reviews/charvel-joel-duplantier-signature-pro-mod-san-dimas-style-2-hh


----------



## metallifan3091 (Aug 24, 2017)

Interesting. Especially for the price ($599 on Sweetwater!) it seems like a killer guitar. I really SHOULDN'T be in the market for a guitar right now, since I just impulse bought a PRS about a month ago, but man. I just saw Gojira again this weekend and that guitar looks so classy on stage.


----------

